# HBO Boxing After Dark: Miguel Cotto vs. Delvin Rodriguez Terence Crawford vs. Andrey Klimov



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

RBR for these two fights.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Rodriguez could trip on the way in, sprain his ankle and the fight would be a NC and i'd still be more entertained by that compared to what Wlad offered up earlier :barf


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

I've got a better seat than all of youse...right here, live! Lots of sexy Puerto Rican bitches...pics forthcoming.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Jason Velez, now.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Rodriguez could trip on the way in, sprain his ankle and the fight would be a NC and i'd still be more entertained by that compared to what Wlad offered up earlier :barf


they're still gonna show the clinchko fight on tape delay right


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> they're still gonna show the clinchko fight on tape delay right


They fucking better not atsch


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah they are replaying the clenchko fight.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

What time does the fight come on?


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweet T not supposed to do his ring walk until 10:30 ET, forget that. I'll switch HBO back in a hour, they should've just killed the tape delay when it came out how effing crap it was


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Korean fuckin up the rican


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 1

Dat looking for a left hook. They clinch, Klistchko vs Povetkin style, but Velez don´t do what Wlad did, they are quickly trading punches before that...
Velez landing a few good jabs and straight rights...double jabs by Velez.
Dat is going forward, but missing everything, they are on the inside...and Dat landed some good overhand rights!
Velez tried a counter-punch but missed...

10-9 Dat IMO. Fight looks good, Dat is more agressive...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I've got a better seat than all of youse...right here, live! Lots of sexy Puerto Rican bitches...pics forthcoming.


You da man!


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

good fight


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> Korean fuckin up the rican


He is from Vietnam.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

First round was better than the entire HW title fight :suicide


----------



## Little-Red (Jun 6, 2013)

It seems like everyone on CHB is either vastly under rating or seriously over rating Delvin Rodriguez. He is what he is; a solid "B" level / gatekeeper type fighter. Theoretically Cotto should handle him with relative ease. However, theories don't fight: Fighters do. And Rodriguez probably realizes this is his last shot at the big time. That could make him dangerous, and that is what makes this fight interesting.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Vic said:


> He is from Vietnam.


oh shit..my bad. blame the hennesey.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Damn this Jap feisty!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

trading places..


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah they are replaying the clenchko fight.


Let's just hope they save that till last.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

damn this Mongolian going for it.,


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 2

Valez throwing a wide overhand right...
WOW, big left hand by Velez! Dat seems okay though, jabbing now....
Dat blocking everything and answering with his own, with sucess....WOW, big right hand by Dat, KD !!!!!!
Dat is going forward, looking for the KO! Velez is tough though, surviving...and landing hiw punches as well.
Beautiful!
Great round for Dat. 10-8.

Pretty exciting fight.


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

legooo


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Damn slugfest! :bbb


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

That ring girl was amazing. :lol: A complete bubblehead and bubblebutt.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

she was sexy and this fight is good!!!


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck this new warped techno opening theme.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 3

Velez is looking for a counter-punch...
Dat is agressive as always..but the dude can box too, when he wants, Velez is landing his left in this round, nothing big though..
Dat missed everything in this round except a left in the last seconds, it was not a great punch though....
Velez 10-9.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

1hr waste of the replay on display now, then Crawford then Cotto.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Checking in. :good


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

This guy fights a lot like Manny Pac.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Shit...Latinos here at the fight throwing nasty racial slurs at Nguyen...damn shame.


----------



## Little-Red (Jun 6, 2013)

They're replaying the kLit fight right now, and that is a lot like finding out a hooker has gonarhea, and calling her a second time!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 4

Wow, big right hand by Velez...in the first seconds..
Velez landing his jabs....Dat missing too much, again, as he did in the last round.....
Two good right hands by Velez. 
10-9 Velez.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

mrtony80 said:


> Shit...Latinos here at the fight throwing nasty racial slurs at Nguyen...damn shame.


shit man, ignorant fucks..
is it pro rican crowd?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Unreal why are they showing this shit again FFS. 

Back to the Valez fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> Shit...Latinos here at the fight throwing nasty racial slurs at Nguyen...damn shame.


Horrible stuff.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> Shit...Latinos here at the fight throwing nasty racial slurs at Nguyen...damn shame.


they must be all liquor'd up then, some people have no home training


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> Shit...Latinos here at the fight throwing nasty racial slurs at Nguyen...damn shame.


Shout as they want, that latino is about to get knocked out in here.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> shit man, ignorant fucks..
> is it pro rican crowd?


Yeah...Orlando has the highest Puerto Rican population in the states, behind NYC.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

browsing said:


> This guy fights a lot like Manny Pac.


who bernie mac?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

who will be refereeing the main event?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

mrtony80 said:


> Yeah...Orlando has the highest Puerto Rican population in the states, behind NYC.


oh word, makes sense..plenty of eastcoast latinos bounced to FL.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

oh lord, what a trade and still standing.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Valez can win this down the stretch.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> Shit...Latinos here at the fight throwing nasty racial slurs at Nguyen...damn shame.


:verysad


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

nguyen rocking the game of death shorts.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Very very solid brawl. Nguyen has an iron jaw...and he' just keeps coming.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

larry merchant saying they should stop this...


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

These boys go at it.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Lomachenko fights tonight? Huh?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

MGS said:


> larry merchant saying they should stop this...


is he drunk?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

browsing said:


> Lomachenko fights tonight? Huh?


next week.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

browsing said:


> Lomachenko fights tonight? Huh?


Loma fights next week on the Bradley/Marquez PPV


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

why are colonel bob and merchant saying Ngyuen is out on his feet? :huh


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Nyugen isn't in his best shape. If his activity was just a little higher he would be taking this.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Pretty exciting fight though both are just journeymen...


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

legoooo


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Vic said:


> Pretty exciting fight though both are just journeymen...


Velez is an exciting prospect. Great great brawl.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

That was a nice scrap.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

98-91 is stupid.


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

98-91?


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

bullshit


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Velez is an exciting prospect. Great great brawl.


Oh, okay.......well, he ain´t that good anyway, can´t see him being world champion or anythign...


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Why are the replaying this crap? I don't ever want Wlad on TV again. We were better off without him. Let the Hasslehoff lovers have him.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> Shit...Latinos here at the fight throwing nasty racial slurs at Nguyen...damn shame.


I'm at the fight too. The Puerto Ricans sure are supporting their own


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> I'm at the fight too. The Puerto Ricans sure are supporting their own


So cool you're at the fight. Wish I was.

Theres a a difference between supporting your guy and being a racist dick, though. Wish more people knew it.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

these ring girls are bad!!!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> So cool you're at the fight. Wish I was.
> 
> Theres a a difference between supporting your guy and being a racist dick, though. Wish more people knew it.


Very true.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> these ring girls are bad!!!


I know right? Who are they thats what i want to know..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


The one in the middle was at the Garcia/JuanMa card. Smoking hot. Like the type that about justifies a guy losing half his shit for.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

This Verdejo dude looks like a fuckin beast.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lord have mercy on my balls!!!!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

nvs said:


> This Verdejo dude looks like a fuckin beast.


i like the way he jumps in and out like pac. nice


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> The one in the middle was at the Garcia/JuanMa card. Smoking hot. Like the type that about justifies a guy losing half his shit for.


yeah man she's nice as hell. I can't pick out a flaw on her


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Here it comes...Wladdy about to hold on after the final bell to seal the deal :rofl where is my man @FelixTrinidad for this!?!?!


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> So cool you're at the fight. Wish I was.
> 
> Theres a a difference between supporting your guy and being a racist dick, though. Wish more people knew it.


Yeah I'm very excited this is my first time attending one. And there's a drunk guy behind me yelling all kinds of spontaneous shit


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> i like the way he jumps in and out like pac. nice


Yeh. Looked impressive.

On side note; those corona girls, the one on the right is british :S


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm excited about watching Crawford do his thing.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

nvs said:


> Yeh. Looked impressive.
> 
> On side note; those corona girls, the one on the right is british :S


i cant look. my wife is in the room :smile


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wlad shit is over.
Crawford coming up now.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Something tells me Alvarado/Provodnikov will be a legendary night. Just have that feeling.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> i cant look. my wife is in the room :smile


Tell her your browsing a boxing thread and you dont understand when you want to have intelligent conversation about fights you have to watch some females who only ride with their looks :fire


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

lol he looks like a *** kimov


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Crawford is fat


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I like Klimov, but dude has no power at all, this should be a real boxing match that goes the distance.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

nvs said:


> Tell her your browsing a boxing thread and you dont understand when you want to have intelligent conversation about fights you have to watch some females who only ride with their looks :fire


I once told my better half a ring girl was obviously a stripper. Didn't go well.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Crawford almost 150 :err


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh shit Crawford is 149lbs tonight.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

nvs said:


> Tell her your browsing a boxing thread and you dont understand when you want to have intelligent conversation about fights you have to watch some females who only ride with their looks :fire


:lol::hey:yep


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Crawford saved by a dude using a 22 and a window.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Is that Angel Manfredy behind Crawford?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Let's go Crawford. USA baby.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Crawford is bigger than Broner when he was at lightweight :hey


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Tittys everywhere


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I once told my better half a ring girl was obviously a stripper. Didn't go well.


You: "That ring girl is obviously a stripper"
Your wife: "How do you know what strippers look like?"

You:










> gets coat and finds the closest exit


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The russian is looking very unwarmed up before the fight. Maybe thats just his style.


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

wtf hunter?


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Crawford looks like a Welterweight


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Crawford is faster and has more power. Nice body work. Easy 10-9.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Crawford out and is the one pressng and jabbing. Klimov jabing to the body and Crawford jabbing high from he outside. missed counter right from Crawford. Nice right tot he obdy of Crawford. Double jab from Crawford. Nice right blocked from Klomove going to body of crawford. Nice counter right from Crawford knocks Klimov off balance. Crawford gets inside and they tie up. Triple jab from Klimove blocked. Counter right from from Crawford, another counter right from Crawsord. Another counter right from Crarford. A nice right on Klimov trying to jab to the body. Hard right and left to body of Klimov. Jab from Crawford, nice right and hard right and left to body of Klimov. Nice jab to body of Crawford. Hard right to body of Klimov. they trade jabs. Nice jab from Crawford.

10 - 9 Crawford.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Why the crowd is booing?


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

fuck the crowd booing


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Crawford got some nice composure


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bball and company in the crowd :happy :hammer


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

looks like a good crowd.

everybody remember this is Florida. if these fights are close, who knows...


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Good round for Crawford. 10-9


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> I'm at the fight too. The Puerto Ricans sure are supporting their own


Where are you sitting? I snuck down to the lower level.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Crawford being mighty conservative right now. I guess that's good.

One thing I like is that he's protecting his left side more than in the past. I haven't seen that huge gaping hole yet, where he gets off balance after throwing his big left.

We shall see......


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Dat Nguyen is always entertaining. HBO should have skipped the Waldo replay.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Crawford jabbing and pushig Klimov back. Klimov tries to jab but falls short. Lead right from Crawford. Triple jab from Crawford Crawford jabbign and moving. Nice left hook from Klimov on Crawford reaching. Nice jab from Crawford. Double jab from Crawford. Hard left hook off a right from Crawford. Triple jab right from Crawford. Nice counter left from Crawford and a double jab. Crawford jabbing and circling. Straight left from Crawford and that is round.

10 - 9 Crawford
20 - 18 Crawford


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

HBO finally ripping on WLad/Povetkin :lol:


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

20-18 Crawford. The Russian is doing nothing. Knows if he opens up he'll get clipped.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Stop man you know you liked the Wlad fight.. Matter of fact im going to watch it again after this card


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

klimov is a horrible fighter to watch

20-18 crawford


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

At this rate, I'd be surprised if Klimov won a round. Crawford's just sharper, more skilled, bigger, and better.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> Where are you sitting? I snuck down to the lower level.


116. Wish I did that. I saw people going down there earlier when the other undefeated Puerto Rican won his fight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Maybe I'll moly comment if Klimov actually does something. Good to see Crewford stepping up the attack.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

They meet in the middle Crawford jabbing and still in southpaw. Triple jab and a pawing jab from Crawford now. Klimove stuck on the outside. Nice jab from Crawfod nice left lead from Crawford. Stiff jab from Crawford. Rigth hook and missed left from Crawford. Missed straight left from Crawford, nice left from Crawford. Double jab and left from Craford. nice right from Klimov but Crawford lands nice rights and lefts in reposinse. Crawford back on the outside jajabbing. Hard right anleft and right hookds to body of Klimov. Klimov jabbing and boucning up and down. hard right and a double left hand and Klimov falls but after the bell.

10 - 9 Crawford
30 - 27 Crawford


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

He is a fantastic body puncher.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Roy's laugh makes me


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> 116. Wish I did that. I saw people going down there earlier when the other undefeated Puerto Rican won his fight.


I'm one row up from floor level...damn near ringside, section 108...we should go find some chicks after the fight, bro..:lol:


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Roy's laugh makes me


laughs like Dr Hibbert's from the simpsons....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Crawford out in south paw jabbing and pressing Klimove now. Slapping right just misses. Hard right hook counter from Crawford. Nice left to bh body ody of Klimove and Klimov circles out. Nice jab from Crawford. they trade jabs. Nice right hook from Cawford. Crawford switches back to southpaw. Har double left and a missed fright from Craword. Hard left to body of Klimov again. Crawford jabbing Klimov back tothe ropes. hard right hook on the way in buckles Klimov. Klimov lands a nice jab. Crawford back to jabbing from the outside.

10 - 9 Crawford
40 - 36 Crawford


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> laughs like Dr Hibbert's from the simpsons....


:lol:

eh he hehehe


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

nobody really taking a risk LOL


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Crawford is looking really good but Klimov is looking just as cold as I spotted him being before this fight started. He didn't seem very interested in fighting before the bell and doesn't seem so after it.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I'm one row up from floor level...damn near ringside, section 108...we should go find some chicks after the fight, bro..:lol:


That would be cool but I brought sand to the beach. But I will say what's up after the fight though


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

they meet in the middle of the ring Klimov flicking his jab and Crawford landing counter jabs off short Klimov jabs.. Crawford jabbing now and starting to land. Double jab and left from Crawford. Nice rigth ato body of Klimov. Klimov lands a nice left counter. Nice counter right fro mCrawford. Nice left and right hook from Crawford. Nice jab from Crawford Stiff jab from Crawford. Hard right hook from Craford. Nice double jab from crafrod. Nice coule right hook and a straight left from Crawford. Double jab f from Crawford. Double jab and left to the body from Crawford. Double jab from Crawford. Crawford landing the jab at will now.

10 - 9 Crawford
50 - 45 Crawford


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

This is when casuals break out the "why doesn't he just knock him out?" Line.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Crawford showed his versatility in this fight. He totally switched up his stance to throw of Klimov completely.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

They are jabbing with each other. Nice jab from craford. Nice jab to the body from Klimov . Stiff jab from Crawford. Hd letto the body and a missed left upstairs from Crawford. Hard left to the body of Klimov again. Crawford jabbing now and circling. Crawford jabbing and backing klimov up to the ropes. Double jab from Crawford hard jab left to the body, big overhand left and Klimov slips to the bloor. Nice left to the body of Klimove and that is round.

10 - 9 Crawford
60 - 54 Crawford


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Klimov isn't interested in fighting,if Crawford had any kind of killer mentality he'd pressure and unload bombs on him


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

After the Wlad replay, this looks like Morales/Barrera. But Crawford does need to step it up and hurt this guy.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Wish Crawford would've stayed on the body shots.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Kellerman is pissing me the fuck off


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Wish Crawford would've stayed on the body shots.


You are 100% correct. Fight might be over by now.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> That would be cool but I brought sand to the beach. But I will say what's up after the fight though


Fair enough.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

Nice counter left from Crawford, and Crawford is pushing klimov back. Triple jab from Crawford Hard left and right left to body of Klimov. Nice staright left from Crawford, big counter let from Crawford, hard left to the body of Klimov. Hard jab left to body of Klimov again. Double jab from Crawford. Hard right to body of Klimov. Nice left from Klimov.. Stiff jab from Crawford a Nice counter left from Crawford Nice counter left, and a right hook from Crawford. Triple jab left from Crawford. Nice right hook from Crawford Hard counter right and a left and Klimov is hurt. Hard left to the body and the bell from Crawford.

10 - 9 Crawford
70 - 63 crawford


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

One or two more rounds like that. Come on, man.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> You are 100% correct. Fight might be over by now.


Was doing good with the sweeping right then the left hook downstairs. Hopefully he switches back


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

I've been saying for a while this crawford dude is lame. I wish they'd stop pushing him.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

i hate this klimov dude


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

Crawford jabbing again and sitting in the middle, hard left to obdy of Klimov. Nice riht hook from Crawford. Nice right hook and another bi right hook on the inside from Crawford. Klimov lands an ice shot to the body.. Nice left counter from Klimov. Nice jab from Vrwford. Nice left hook fro mKlimovon the inside. Klimov pressuring now Nice jab left from Crawford. Nice jab from Crawford. Nice lead left from Crawford. Double jab from Crawford. Hard left to the body of Klimov.

10 - 9 Crawford
80 - 72 Crawford


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

MGS said:


> I've been saying for a while this crawford dude is lame. I wish they'd stop pushing him.


hed outbox every1 in 135


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MGS said:


> I've been saying for a while this crawford dude is lame. I wish they'd stop pushing him.


He's a good fighter and he fights in the pocket at times, comes forward and gets KOs, but he doesn't really do it for me either :conf


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Corner just called him a coward. Wow. That's a first. 

Dude should train Wlad.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

87 punches thrown...LOL

Edit: misread fuck


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

God, the hbo commentating crew behaves like casuals


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He's a good fighter and he fights in the pocket at times, comes forward and gets KOs, but he doesn't really do it for me either :conf


He's a guy we should like so much more. And we would, if he just did a little more.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Woo hoo Legendary Nights is back


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Crawford's shorts are pretty cool


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Corner just called him a coward. Wow. That's a first.
> 
> Dude should train Wlad.


Lol


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9

Crawford jabbing Nice counter left from Crawford. Triple jab from Crawford. Nice right hook from Craford. nice jab and circling from Crawford. Nice lead left from Crawford. Double jab from Crawford hard left to teh body from Klimov. Nice right hook from Crawford anoter right hook from Crawford. Nice right hook on Klimov rushing in and their is a clench. Hard left to the body of Klimov ain. Nice left hook fro mKlimove. Double jab from Crawford. Nice jab , left and jab. Doule left from Crawford. Hard lead left from Crawford, double jab and left. Klimov feints and just sits back.

10 - 9 Crawford
90 - 81 Crawford


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Crawford had a pretty sweet KO in his last fight. This Rusky is tough and awkward. Win this fight and look awesome in the next one I guess.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> He's a guy we should like so much more. And we would, if he just did a little more.


yeah and I don't know what he should really do tbh, but whatever he does now just doesn't really intrigue me. I like his composure and his timing. Fights very well, but meh


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

love klimovs corner calling him a coward hahaha serves him right, dude is fighting like a total bitch


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

"So what you get knocked out" kellerman is scum


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

guest said:


> hed outbox every1 in 135


not the deepest division lol. regardless, crawfords hbo fights have been stinkers


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

HBO going in on Wlad :rofl :rofl


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Good taunting by crawford


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

"It didn't have the four entertaining knockdowns" :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10

Klimov out pressing and misses a left hook. Crawford jabbing and sitting back. Nice right hook and left hand from Crawford. Counter right hook on Klimov coming in.. Hard left to body of Klimove tiple jab from Craarwford. Hard jab left and right from Crawford. Crawford simply jabbing and moving and circling. Lead left from Crawford.. Klimov lands a nic left to the head and cwford slips and moves. Nice jab left from Crawford. Nice counter left on Klimov coming in. They trade jabs. HardHard left to the body jab right and Klimov is hurt and has no legs that is the round/fight

10 - 9 Crawford
100 - 90 Crawford


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah and I don't know what he should really do tbh, but whatever he does now just doesn't really intrigue me. I like his composure and his timing. Fights very well, but meh


He could follow up a round he dominates with more aggression. He started off well, them backed off. Same after round seven.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> After the Wlad replay, this looks like Morales/Barrera. But Crawford does need to step it up and hurt this guy.


You just got misquoted by Kellerman.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Crawford is good, but why couldn't he switch it up and show some more aggression like in those last 20 seconds?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO murdering Wlad. This dude hurt his legacy with his fight. He is the only champ i've ever witnessed who hurts himself as consistantly with big televised fights. LOL


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> HBO going in on Wlad :rofl :rofl


He'll never sniff HBO again. Nor should he.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Corrales-Castillo indeed


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> He could follow up a round he dominates with more aggression. He started off well, them backed off. Same after round seven.


good point. This guy didn't seem to pose any threat to him too. Even Andre Ward will go and fight mean at times and go to hurt you. He doesn't have the power that Crawford has though


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

this was easy work for crawford bring on burns and gamboa


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> He'll never sniff HBO again. Nor should he.


This could be on Legendary nights after watching Wlad/Povetkin :lol:


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> good point. This guy didn't seem to pose any threat to him too. Even Andre Ward will go and fight mean at times and go to hurt you. He doesn't have the power that Crawford has though


Andre would have definitely brought more pressure on a similarly outclassed opponent. Can't wait to go see him again next month.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Not too sure about Crawford......he´s definitely talented, but I´m not sure if he can beat the best guys out there...


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Crawford is good, but why couldn't he switch it up and show some more aggression like in those last 20 seconds?


He has showed in the past he can turn it up when he wants too, he is obviously trying to secure his fight in the future. When he switched up to south paw he was pretty much saying he was going to just stretch the fight to the win.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Tim Bradley is absolutely cheesy.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Crawford could of easily stopped him, the guy was very fragile


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He's a good fighter and he fights in the pocket at times, comes forward and gets KOs, but he doesn't really do it for me either :conf


yeah I agree.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Andre would have definitely brought more pressure on a similarly outclassed opponent. Can't wait to go see him again next month.


oh yeah i forgot his fight is next month. Can't believe he's been out for so long


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Vic said:


> Not too sure about Crawford......he´s definitely talented, but I´m not sure if he can beat the best guys out there...


He switched to southpaw to give himself the easy win against Klimov who he figured out would have no answer.

Burns in in the distance for him.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Cotto! Cotto! 

Wish she it wasn't against a guy I've liked and respected for so long. Delvin is a guy I've cheered on many times over the years.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

this was as bad if not worse than wlad/povetkin IMO


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

browsing said:


> He switched to southpaw to give himself the easy win against Klimov who he figured out would have no answer.
> 
> Burns in in the distance for him.


I´m not talking only about tonight.....I´m not sure how he´ll handle a guy with a high workrate for example....


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> oh yeah i forgot his fight is next month. Can't believe he's been out for so long


45 minutes away from my place. Will be the second time I've seen him. Saw him beat Abraham in the Super Six.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Fighters who never fail to give good fights

Amir Khan
Victor Ortiz
Brandon Rios
Marcos Maidana
MIGUEL COTTO :happy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> 45 minutes away from my place. Will be the second time I've seen him. Saw him beat Abraham in the Super Six.


oh that's tight as hell. I wish they'd hold more fights in Georgia :yep :-(


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn Max getting graphic as hell with the bull slaughter and cotto's sound of death. LOL


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:lol: That Cotto bull slaughter was something else. War Cotto :happy


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cotto coming out with his kid, seems like the fight that ends Cotto.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Im dying to see how much cotto has left


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

+900 on Delvin to stop Cotto. I had to take it. I think this is the end of of Cotto sadly. That man has given me many years of great fights....


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Them titties :err


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Cotto has gotten more tats. I don't like it. :verysad:bart


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Let's see how the Roach connection works out for Cotto

Come on Cotto :horse


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Announcer is amped up. LOL I like him.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Cotto coming out with his kid, seems like the fight that ends Cotto.


If he losses tonight, he definitely should retire...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm fascinated to see what roach brought to the table.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Vic said:


> If he losses tonight, he definitely should retire...


He wont. He will still be used for big money fights like Canelo and/or Martinez. Bank on it.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

browsing said:


> Cotto has gotten more tats. I don't like it. :verysad:bart


I remember when he had hair and no tats...


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Cotto is going to whoop Delvin's ass. Already Delvin doesn't look like he should even be in there to me.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Solid up jab. Great to see the left to the body. 10-9 Cotto.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

They meet in the middle Drod getting range and jabbbing and stepping back. Cotto jabbing and missing with his lefts. Nice counter jab fro mDrod.. Cotto getting inside. Nice left to the body of Drod from Cotto. Nice left from Drod and a ncie jab again on Cotto coming in. Nice right on the inside and a tie up from Drod. Missed left fro mCotto. they trade jabs. missed left and right from Cotto. Nice left from Cotto to the body. Drod tying up. They trade jabs. Nice left to body of Drod. Drod jabbing and circling.. Nice left fro m Drod. Hard left to body of Drod and another left. from Cotto. Hard left and right to bod yof Drod. Hard right and left hook to body of Drod. Nice right to body. Hard left and right to the body of Drod again.

10 - 9 Cotto


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey whaddaya' know? A fight actually broke out today !


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Good to see Cotto going to the body


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Delvin

Cotto is missing a lot


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Miguel looking good so far. Digging in hard to the body like he used to at 140.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

cotto(e)


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Fuck yeah MC with the body shots :ibutt!!!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

That ring girl can't be a white girl, she has to be a latina. Dat ass though.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Cotto 10-9, good body work


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice start for Cotto. He looks sharp, strong and looking to land leather early on.

Ring card girl has lovely looking clems. Would love to bury my head in them and blururuurruurgh!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 Delvin
> 
> Cotto is missing a lot


Are you blind? :lol: Come on BB!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 Delvin
> 
> Cotto is missing a lot


Bball cmon :lol:


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Cotto looking good.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Cotto stalking and Drod backing up nice left hook but hard left and right hands to body of Drod. Nice left to the head of Drod. Overhand clubbing right from Cotto. Nice right to the head of Drod. Drod paws and gets tied up. Drod circling and pawing, misses a right and ties up. Nice right to the body of Drod and they seperate. jab. Cotto slapping rights to the body of Drod. hard right from Cotto and a right from Drod and hard right from Cotto. Hard left buckles Drod.. Hard right to the head of Drod NId right and left to bodyh of Drod. Drod sneaking right over guard of Cotto. Nice left hook right from Drod on Cotto. Right upper cut from Drod. nice doule l from Cotto. Right hand upstairs buckles Drod and his legs are gone.

10 - 9 Cotto
20 - 18 Cotto


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Good god Cotto!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cotto whooping his ass now


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Cotto on agressive mode, again.....like he was in his prime.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Got damn what a combo by Cotto at the end of the round.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 Delvin
> 
> Cotto is missing a lot


:lol: What?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Almost feel sorry fir Delvin. He's taking a beating. Hope he doesn't blow this money. He's earning it the hard way.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

cotto(e)!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Drod not making Cotto pay for coming in


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

lol Delvin shouldn't be in there with Cotto. @bballchump11 You're crazy man.

Delvin shaking his head and shit like "Where am I?!"


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

got stunned there


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

He ready to GO!!! :bbb Cotto Cotto!!


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Rodriguez stunned at the end of the round. Wouldn't be suprised if Cotto closed in for the kill here.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

browsing said:


> Are you blind? :lol: Come on BB!





turbotime said:


> Bball cmon :lol:


:lol: sorry my friend called me during the round and I couldn't pay full attention


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Finish the job now, Miguel.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn Miguel looks like a beast!


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Boom!


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

This guy sucks so bad and these fans are worse than pactards


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Cotto on Drod. Triple left from C Cotto They trade left hook and Drod goes down and that is it the ref stops the fight..

Bullshit ass stoppage. though but it is over.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, he did it...pretty good.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Delvin would have gotten up, but the beating would have gotten worse.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

come on ref, give him a 10 count


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Stoppage was a little quick.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

stopped too early.. what a lame day of boxing


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

What the fuck was the ref doing there? At least give a count you tard


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Too early. Would have at least counted.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

wtf


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Cotto looking great, beautiful KO!!!! Cotto beat the living shit out of him


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Cotto was definitely not shot!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Drod looks like he just showed up for a check. Cotto is still the same Cotto as the one who lost to Trout and Floyd, he is going to get his fight against Canelo and get KO'd though.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bs stoppage but cotto looked awesome


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Good tune up


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Cotto beast mode, we missed u


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cotto beat the shit out of him wow !!


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Meh


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 3
> 
> Cotto on Drod. Triple left from C Cotto They trade left hook and Drod goes down and that is it the ref stops the fight..
> 
> Bullshit ass stoppage. though but it is over.


No dude. It was a good stoppage. Delvin's eyes were gone. GONE! :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bullshit stoppage!

Gimme a break already......


Same old garbage. The ref decides that Rodriguez couldn't win, so doesn't give him a fair chance to continue.

I hate this garbage.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Love what I saw from Cotto. Delvin's a good guy, but obviously very limited, but I liked what I saw from Miguel.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

That left hook would probably put Alverez out too.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

freddie style awesome for him. bring back the body shots!!!! :ibutt


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Cotto is un-shot again 

But that's the best he been looked since like Gomez or that UK fighter :think (Jennings ?)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Yungboy said:


> That left hook would probably put Alverez out too.


Wouldn't land on anyone but a idiot who let Cotto walk striaght in on them without making him pay, ie no top 154 fighter.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

cottos back baby. I knew the hook was going to catch rodriguez. He drops his hands way too much


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

So what do you think the Freddie Roach difference was? Those fast combos? The body-shot setups?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cotto might as well retire on this fight. He loses against everyone else he fights going forward.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> So what do you think the Freddie Roach difference was? Those fast combos?


conditioning and hooks


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Take Molina's strap next? That'll sell out MSG. Look good there and fight Canelo?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

That's how you out-class an opponent


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> So what do you think the Freddie Roach difference was? Those fast combos?


Confidence and swag for one :yep


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> So what do you think the Freddie Roach difference was? Those fast combos?


That left hook. and the body punching.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> Fair enough.


What'd you think about that?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> So what do you think the Freddie Roach difference was? Those fast combos? The body-shot setups?


More offensive mindset, more body shots. Of course, a lot of that was due to the opponent leaving those openings.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

There were some sorryass refs tonight


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

HBO is already hyping "the new Miguel cotto". He was able to fight like tha because delvin is nowhere near elite


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Cotto is definitely NOT very media savy ! Dude .......


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

It was a good stoppage. Delvin was already badly buzzed from the shot at the end of the second. He was literally standing there shaking his head trying to make the bells stop ringing in his brain - you had to see it on your screens.

Then he comes out in the the third and gets hit till his eyes glazed over. He was done, he didn't even protest it cause he was gone.


Good stoppage. Good KO by Cotto.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Take Molina's strap next? That'll sell out MSG. Look good there and fight Canelo?


He can't take Molina Molina would wrap his ass up and outwork him.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Cotto is definitely NOT very media savy ! Dude .......


Hes's humble and down to earth. A little old school in this era of self promoters.


----------



## Little-Red (Jun 6, 2013)

Cotto looked a lot like the beast of old. I hated seeing Delvin get beat up like that, but I liked seeing Cotto look so good.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He can't take Molina Molina would wrap his ass up and outwork him.


You can't be serious. Cotto's footwork keeps him away from the clinches. He boxes circles around Molina, who I'm higher on than most on this board.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Hes's humble and down to earth. A little old school in this era of self promoters.


He is a promoter though and he is his own promoter. LOL


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Little-Red said:


> Cotto looked a lot like the beast of old. I hated seeing Delvin get beat up like that, but I liked seeing Cotto look so good.


delvin looked as bad as he ever has. but u cant compete with freddies conditioning and banging style


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> +900 on Delvin to stop Cotto. I had to take it. I think this is the end of of Cotto sadly. That man has given me many years of great fights....





browsing said:


> Cotto is going to whoop Delvin's ass. Already Delvin doesn't look like he should even be in there to me.


One round later Cotto gives Delvin the business. @saul_ir34 I hope you don't gamble too often. 
:lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

i think Cotto beats Molina.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He is a promoter though and he is his own promoter. LOL


A lot of people like humble, down to earth people. Look at that packed arena and how big if a star he's been for the last several years.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

He proved that he still can beat Delvin Rodriguez.....


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Wouldn't land on anyone but a idiot who let Cotto walk striaght in on them without making him pay, ie no top 154 fighter.


If he hooks with Alverez, things might end up serious.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> A lot of people like humble, down to earth people. Look at that packed arena and how big if a star he's been for the last several years.


Funny a lot of people said he was a angry drunk who talked shit to the wrong people in PR and in general just a aloof asshole, that is people who know or have met him. If that has changed that is a good thing


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Little-Red said:


> Cotto looked a lot like the beast of old. I hated seeing Delvin get beat up like that, but I liked seeing Cotto look so good.


:yep


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> He proved that he still can beat Delvin Rodriguez.....


LOL, yeah that is about it. He is better than some of us thought.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Both Alvarez and Martinez are mismatches. Sorry, it's just the case.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Funny a lot of people said he was a angry drunk who talked shit to the wrong people in PR and in general just a aloof asshole, that is people who know or have met him. If that has changed that is a good thing


The hate is strong in you today.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Both Alvarez and Martinez are mismatches. Sorry, it's just the case.


He likely loses to both. Bit he always likes to take tough fights. I'd prefer him to take a strap and call it a career.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> The hate is strong in you today.


not hating at all.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> What'd you think about that?


Premature stoppage, but oh well...


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I have always favored Cotto over Alvarez. Alvarez has never been a big puncher, he's never been a pressure fighterm and he's never been terribly active, the things that give Cotto the most trouble.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> I have always favored Cotto over Alvarez. Alvarez has never been a big puncher, he's never been a pressure fighterm and he's never been terribly active, the things that give Cotto the most trouble.


Cotto isn't active consistantly and when he throws he is open and movment causes him problems. The same thing that caused Cotto problems against Trout and Floyd will cause him problems against Canelo.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Fuck Cotto looked great in there tonight. I'm really liking the Cotto-Roach combo, he looks more explosive and was working the body a lot more.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, I paid $130, but ended up sneaking to $300 seats...overall, it was somewhat worth the money. Got to see Cotto and Roy Jones, who I'd never seen before. Not satisfied with the main event...Rodriguez came to collect a check, and that's it.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> Well, I paid $130, but ended up sneaking to $300 seats...overall, it was somewhat worth the money. Got to see Cotto and Roy Jones, who I'd never seen before. Not satisfied with the main event...*Rodriguez came to collect a check, and that's it*.


Same with Klimov. I thought the moment I saw him tonight I thought that he wasn't there to fight.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Cotto isn't active consistantly and when he throws he is open and movment causes him problems. The same thing that caused Cotto problems against Trout and Floyd will cause him problems against Canelo.


Oh you mean guys who can move and be extremely active as well? We all know that's Canelo right?


----------

